# NON LOLO MODELS post em up



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i know alot of us are into model building ,not just the lolo types,post all of your NON lolo models if u have em.
anything from 
lead sleds
suv's
hot rods
dragsters
motorcyles
imports
etc

lets see what ya got.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:biggrin: here goes my dragster slot car i just finished on friday,its a 1/24 scale model on a custom built chasis with a simple group 12 motor.

not bad for a first dragster as i was told.
[email protected] mph on a 1/24 scale 1/4 mile drag strip.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 25 2005, 10:10 PM~3881963
> *
> *


lovin the pinto an dthe pontiac.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 25 2005, 03:12 PM~3881966
> *lovin the pinto an dthe pontiac.
> 
> *


thats actually a stang


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

1/18 diecast jeep..










1/24 escalade/plastic


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

2000 astro with a 12" chopped top


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 25 2005, 10:14 PM~3881973
> *thats actually a stang
> *


my bad 
:biggrin: 

thats still nice, what color is that?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 25 2005, 03:16 PM~3881988
> *my bad
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


GTS metallic blue its a new testors color they started making laquers a while back ive been slowly transitioning back to testors


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Highridah, what kind of rims are those on the yellow GTO, and where did you get them?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 25 2005, 04:38 PM~3882396
> *Highridah, what kind of rims are those on the yellow GTO, and where did you get them?
> *


Aoshima Bersaglios spoke 3s theyre hardas hell to find mainly cause they come from japan and they were also discontinued last month


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

that your car, nice wheels


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, it's mine. I just finished it a few days ago.

Here's a couple more "non-lows".


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 25 2005, 11:58 PM~3882460
> *Yeah, it's mine. I just finished it a few days ago.
> 
> Here's a couple more "non-lows".
> ...


hey is that a 71-73 impala i see in the back ground?

where did u find that at,i been lookin for one of those.


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

'99 Gator
[attachmentid=290028]
[attachmentid=290031]
[attachmentid=290032]
'79 Coupe Deville
[attachmentid=290035]


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

damn big pokey, you got some badass models!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I gotta remember to take pics of my Skyline.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I air brushed Boyds Amber (w/ flakes), then wetsand and clear. I added some rice Carbon Fiber decals. I dont really care for import models, thats why it looks funny.
:uh:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice color

looks good


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 27 2005, 02:23 PM~3895645
> *nice color
> 
> looks good
> *


Thanks!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice variety of muscle cars.


----------



## aceman84 (Mar 16, 2005)

here's one

[attachmentid=294515]


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

keep the pics commin ,
anyone build any old dragsters or lead sleds? ? ?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 30 2005, 01:13 PM~3917528
> *keep the pics commin ,
> anyone  build any old dragsters or lead sleds? ? ?
> *


no dragsters but i got some Kustoms


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 30 2005, 09:19 PM~3918007
> *no dragsters but i got some Kustoms
> *


post em up when u can.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

some might mistake a few of them for lowriders but i know what i was building when i built it


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 1 2005, 07:32 AM~3921571
> *some might mistake a few of them for lowriders but i know what i was building when i built it
> *


nice models that 3rd pick is that a 51 chevy?

sure is wild looks nice.

u got alot of good models,the nomad the 40 ford,the 62 custom.
i alwasy wanted to build one of those.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 1 2005, 10:24 AM~3922936
> *nice  models that 3rd pick is that a 51 chevy?
> 
> sure is wild looks nice.
> ...


was a 51 chevy that was the first car i chopped up took a lot of 1st place wins then it chipped on one skirt.

do it theyre fun cars to build


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boxchevy on26_@Sep 25 2005, 05:58 PM~3882761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are those woofers outta?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

my dub city h2 has those i plan on resin casting some of the stuf that comes on those


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

:0 :biggrin: :cheesy: sorry 4 tha big pic


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

the only model i ever built, i dont have the patience for it


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

shaved handles


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

my 2 primered rides


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

ariel view of the police chase!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice pics keep em commin


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Sep 26 2005, 04:27 PM~3888942
> *damn big pokey, you got some badass models!
> *


x2, everyone else too, sick shit guys


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Here are a few of mine
69 galaxie lowrod








59 impala lowrod








69 Camaro simi-drag








Nova drag








66 chevelle wagon lowrod
















Not the greatest but you have to start somewhere. L8


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

a few more old ones


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

and a 64 impala lowrod I'm working on, tru blue pearl, tan interior, air ride, and 20s off a dub city car. 









































we'll see how it turn out. I'm out L8


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2005, 01:25 PM~3931515
> *Here are a few of mine
> 69 galaxie lowrod
> 
> ...


u got soem nice models,i'm lovin the 59 lowrod and the blown nova. 
did u add the blower to it ?
or did it come with the kit ?
wich kit is it?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That is a Rides Magazine custom collection remake. It comes just like that but the wheels, It comes with some 20s or so, the only thing they did was put new wheels in it and changed the dash. Thanks man L8


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

heres a pic of a slot car dragster i'm workin on,80% done with the chasis still need a few parts to finish it.
i chopped it and color primered it my self .
figured it would look good runnin down the dragstrip at the local slot car track.

i'm a big fan of lead sleds.
hope u like it.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

post em up if u have em. 

hot rods,lead sleds,suv's,trucks,dragsters, lets see some pics


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

WOW


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay, here's one I finished last week. 

'85 Camaro, the paint is Nassau Blue and Bright Platinum. The rims are from the Revell "Motor City Muscle" Shelby GT500.


























And before you say anything about the hood, I fixed it this morning, so it shuts all the way now. :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

64 IMP low rod, LT1 engine, air tanks in the trunk, tru blue pearl with 2tone brown int.
























L8


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

96' IMPALA SS
[attachmentid=347883]
[attachmentid=347884]


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

MY CIVIC HATCH


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

It aint low! but it'll hual'em :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

still in Progress but kind cool i think :biggrin: . This was an old projekt which i built stock but i got bored of it and customized it.

before (Stock):


























after (Custom):


























by the way that was my first chop


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Another Rod of mine

32 3-window from revell monogram in flat red 










































NOt the best pics but i think you can see something :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kreator_@Nov 25 2005, 09:03 PM~4274974
> *still in Progress but kind cool i think :biggrin: . This was an old projekt which i built stock but i got bored of it and customized it.
> 
> before (Stock):
> ...


thats badd ass,i like the chop tops my self,i'm a big fan of lead sleds and vintage hot rods.

you go to any kustom car shows,


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Do you mean model car custom shows or real car custom shows? Well ive been 2 times on the street nats. Its show for real cars (hot rods, lolos .....). But ive never been on a model car show because ive got no car and i live not in a city and in germany werent so much model car shows.


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

my jada toys 240sx before , during , after , and after again ... 
before....








during...








still during ( new wheels, new interior, new glass added extra NOS tanks










NOW ... new wheels and its finished


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt keep the pics commin


----------



## BigT[NZ] (Apr 17, 2004)

Here is the only Hot Rod I ever built


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

NICE ONES GUYS..


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Sep 29 2005, 07:27 PM~3912233
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey i didn't know you were on here? this is Bob Black from the dpmcc forums!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

diecast chevelle 1/18 scale



Camaro



76



72 Pickup



Ford Flipnose


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Sep 25 2006, 06:40 PM~6240229
> *diecast chevelle 1/18 scale
> 
> Camaro
> ...


Uh Oh...looks like we got a donk modeller :biggrin: hehe only j/k


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sky._@Sep 25 2006, 04:39 PM~6241242
> *Uh Oh...looks like we got a donk modeller :biggrin: hehe only j/k
> *


Yea homie. I started out building "big rim" models. I found this site and started building these to.


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

Thats cool, thanks for sharing your work


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here are two I did, '92 Mustang custom & '99 Mustang custom.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0 ..................................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

keep the pics commin, alot of nice models. any lead sleds any 1?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn BiggC those stangs are nice!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 26 2006, 12:26 AM~6245072
> *Damn BiggC those stangs are nice!
> *


Thanks bro!! Thats mostly what I build is cars like that. Just now really getting into lowriders, I had some but never finshed them till now lol


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
BiggC


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

I like the mustangs BiggC. Looks good. Where did you get the rims on the red one?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Sep 26 2006, 07:28 AM~6245781
> *I like the mustangs BiggC. Looks good. Where did you get the rims on the red one?
> *


Those wheels are off a Diecast Evo I found at a garage sale. The car itself was in pretty bad shape, but the wheels were good and so was all the interior stuff like the speakers, tv's, amps. So I gave .50 cents for it & stole all the parts off it. lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok here are just a few of my NON LOW RIDERS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn it Mini, everytime I get the slobber cleaned off of my key-board, you go and post up more of your builds, DAMN IT!!!

Nice stuff bro, especially that S-10! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 29 2006, 02:42 AM~6269180
> *Damn it Mini, everytime I get the slobber cleaned off of my key-board, you go and post up more of your builds, DAMN IT!!!
> 
> Nice stuff bro, especially that S-10!  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL! I will send you a paper towel with wheels ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

some of mine


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 Love the Pacer! That Citayion is pretty wicked lookin' too!


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

like dem wheels did u buy em or make em 




> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Sep 25 2006, 04:40 PM~6241644
> *
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 03:10 AM~9548892
> *like dem wheels did u buy em or make em
> *


THEY LOOK LIKE A BOTTOM OF A COKE CAN COLORED WITH A BLUE SHARPIE :0


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

0o0o dey niceeee!!!!!!!!!! 




> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Sep 25 2006, 12:40 PM~6240229
> *diecast chevelle 1/18 scale
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

DAMN BRO U HATE ALOT !!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: 




> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 03:11 AM~9548896
> *THEY LOOK LIKE A BOTTOM OF A COKE CAN COLORED WITH A BLUE SHARPIE  :0
> *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 01:10 AM~9548892
> *like dem wheels did u buy em or make em
> *


fired up the way back machine to make this post?

welcome to 2006


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 03:13 AM~9548907
> *DAMN BRO U HATE ALOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsdown:
> *


:roflmao: I KNOW WHERE U LIVE :biggrin:


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

21st n Ritter bitch ***** com find me if u white think twice be4 u come round here 




> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 03:13 AM~9548911
> *:roflmao: I KNOW WHERE U LIVE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 03:16 AM~9548922
> *21st n Ritter bitch ***** com find me if u white think twice be4 u come round here
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

where u live at ????bet northside or southside 




> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 03:16 AM~9548924
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

NOPE, I LIVE IN FRANKLIN, I DID LIVE SS NEAR GREENWOOD.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 02:19 AM~9548936
> *NOPE, I LIVE IN FRANKLIN, I DID LIVE SS NEAR GREENWOOD.
> *


I'm in greenwood...just a lil south of you tho lmao


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

franklin wtf SOUTHSIDE dumbass wow u wanna talk shiit i been up dere be4 all preps and hillbillies g luck if u come over here


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

YEA, I SHIPPED FROM GREENWOOD TO GREENWOOD, BUT DIFFERENT STATES :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 03:22 AM~9548947
> *franklin wtf  SOUTHSIDE dumbass wow u wanna talk shiit i been up dere be4 all preps and hillbillies g luck if u come over here
> *


:roflmao: I CHUCK CORN EVERYDAY FOR A LIVING


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 02:22 AM~9548948
> *YEA, I SHIPPED FROM GREENWOOD TO GREENWOOD, BUT DIFFERENT STATES :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

y dont u come over here right now 21st n ritter ill meet u at the gas station or r u afraid bitch


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 01:26 AM~9548960
> *y dont u come over here right now 21st n ritter ill meet u at the gas station or r u afraid bitch
> *


wtf? e -thuggin?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 03:26 AM~9548960
> *y dont u come over here right now 21st n ritter ill meet u at the gas station or r u afraid bitch
> *


ILL GET RIGHT TO IT, CONSIDERING THATS ABOTU AN HOUR AWAY, AND YOUR CRYIN OVER MY OPINION ON A DONK WHEN U ASKED FOR THEM U DUMB FUCK :uh: STILL CRYIN LIKE A BITCH.. :twak:


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

nope he live in indy so do i talk shiit com say it in real life 



> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 28 2007, 03:27 AM~9548964
> *wtf? e -thuggin?
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 03:29 AM~9548973
> *nope he live in indy so do i talk shiit com say it in real life
> *


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

wow dumb as fuck a hour wow wat is it ur bedtime in a hour ??? no u no ur mommy wont let u bitch 




> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 03:28 AM~9548965
> *ILL GET RIGHT TO IT, CONSIDERING THATS ABOTU AN HOUR AWAY, AND YOUR CRYIN OVER MY OPINION ON A DONK WHEN U ASKED FOR THEM U DUMB FUCK :uh: STILL CRYIN LIKE A BITCH.. :twak:
> *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 01:29 AM~9548973
> *nope he live in indy so do i talk shiit com say it in real life
> *


... you asked for opinions. ... he gave it... now you are butt hurt? thats fuckin gay.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 03:30 AM~9548982
> *wow dumb as fuck a hour wow wat is it ur bedtime in a hour ??? no u no ur mommy wont let u bitch
> *


fool.. i dont live with mommy.. i got out when i was 17, i dont sit at home and live off the state, get off ur ass, get a job, move off mommies couch :uh:


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

wtf u post a ugly pic of u 4 :dunno: 




> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 03:29 AM~9548978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 28 2007, 03:30 AM~9548984
> *... you asked for opinions. ... he gave it... now you are butt hurt? thats fuckin gay.
> *


typical noobie


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 01:32 AM~9548994
> *typical noobie
> *


wait till the mods pinksock him for e-thuggin.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 03:31 AM~9548992
> *wtf u post a ugly pic of u 4  :dunno:
> *











hmmmm, 
i found it om your ghettobucket.com page :uh:


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

more ugly pics of u thats nice 
sureeee if u dont then com down here bitch i dont live in the projects they 13 blocks up bitch 




> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 03:31 AM~9548989
> *fool.. i dont live with mommy.. i got out when i was 17, i dont sit at home and live off the state, get off ur ass, get a job, move off mommies couch  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 03:33 AM~9549000
> *more ugly pics of u thats nice
> sureeee if u dont then com down here bitch i dont live in the projects they 13 blocks up bitch
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 03:33 AM~9548997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

PLZZZ STOP POSTIN UGLY PICS OF U AND UR FAMILY 



> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 03:34 AM~9549005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 03:35 AM~9549008
> *PLZZZ STOP POSTIN UGLY PICS OF U AND UR FAMILY
> *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

buttfuckjizzy has the best 13yrold comebacks ever.....



more ugly pics of you? lol


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

thank u  



> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 28 2007, 03:36 AM~9549015
> *buttfuckjizzy has the best 13yrold comebacks ever.....
> more ugly pics of you? lol
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 28 2007, 03:36 AM~9549015
> *buttfuckjizzy has the best 13yrold comebacks ever.....
> more ugly pics of you? lol
> *


yes, and this pic is going great with him and when i seen it all i could do was laugh, :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 01:35 AM~9549008
> *PLZZZ STOP POSTIN UGLY PICS OF U AND UR FAMILY
> *


youve got it twisted homie.... thats your family, ty`s been bunkin in with your mom and he decided to throw a couple pics of your possible father up here for you to see.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

As much bullshittin and e-gangster in this topic i bet ryan deletes the whole thing !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

As much bullshittin and e-gangster in this topic i bet ryan deletes the whole thing !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

As much bullshittin and e-gangster in this topic i bet ryan deletes the whole thing !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

As much bullshittin and e-gangster in this topic i bet ryan deletes the whole thing !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

As much bullshittin and e-gangster in this topic i bet ryan deletes the whole thing !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

As much bullshittin and e-gangster in this topic i bet ryan deletes the whole thing !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

As much bullshittin and e-gangster in this topic i bet ryan deletes the whole thing !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

As much bullshittin and e-gangster in this topic i bet ryan deletes the whole thing !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

As much bullshittin and e-gangster in this topic i bet ryan deletes the whole thing !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

As much bullshittin and e-gangster in this topic i bet ryan deletes the whole thing !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

As much bullshittin and e-gangster in this topic i bet ryan deletes the whole thing !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

As much bullshittin and e-gangster in this topic i bet ryan deletes the whole thing !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

As much bullshittin and e-gangster in this topic i bet ryan deletes the whole thing !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

As much bullshittin and e-gangster in this topic i bet ryan deletes the whole thing !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

As much bullshittin and e-gangster in this topic i bet ryan deletes the whole thing !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just thought i would add to the useless whoreing ! At least now we dont have to read the bullshit from the internet thug tard !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2007, 03:41 AM~9549048
> *Just  thought  i  would  add  to  the  useless  whoreing !  At  least  now  we  dont  have  to  read  the    bullshit    from  the  internet  thug tard !
> *


thats so ture :biggrin:


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

MG]


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: wat if i am wat u goin 2 do bout it u aint doin shiit cuz u 2 far but ty or w.e he live an hour away talkin shiit bout wont come over here and say it hes hidin his fat ass behind the computer


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice Wagon bro  



> _Originally posted by Ford63_@Dec 28 2007, 03:48 AM~9549070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 03:48 AM~9549074
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: wat if i am wat u goin 2 do bout it u aint doin shiit cuz u 2 far but ty or w.e he live an hour away talkin shiit bout wont come over here and say it hes hidin his fat ass behind the computer
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 01:48 AM~9549074
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: wat if i am wat u goin 2 do bout it u aint doin shiit cuz u 2 far but ty or w.e he live an hour away talkin shiit bout wont come over here and say it hes hidin his fat ass behind the computer
> *


 enough of the e-thuggin. this is the Intranet, and you are a warrior...... 
get building, and quit runnin your mouth. Tys a good guy, and I may be faraway, but I got my homies back`s.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 28 2007, 03:51 AM~9549083
> *enough of the e-thuggin. this is the Intranet, and you are a warrior......
> get building, and quit runnin your mouth. Tys a good guy, and I may be faraway, but I got my homies back`s.
> *


X2


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

well ya homies a bitch who can talk all he want cuz he a bitch who nos where he can find me so y if hes so hard can talk shiit on da computer y cant he in real life ?????BITCH!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 28 2007, 03:51 AM~9549083
> *enough of the e-thuggin. this is the Intranet, and you are a warrior......
> get building, and quit runnin your mouth. Tys a good guy, and I may be faraway, but I got my homies back`s.
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 02:48 AM~9549074
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: wat if i am wat u goin 2 do bout it u aint doin shiit cuz u 2 far but ty or w.e he live an hour away talkin shiit bout wont come over here and say it hes hidin his fat ass behind the computer
> *




FRIST OFF YOUR ACTING LIKE A BITCH RIGHT NOW ! 


You bumped an old ass topic asking about the DUB CITY WHEELS that are every where !

Ty made a dumd ass comment and you got your panties twisted ! 


You come back tring to smash the internet with some hard ass typing think it would scare some one and over an ugly ass set of wheel and stupid mother fuckers comment ! 


Your reaction shows how retarded you are not Ty's pics!


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

love u followin me around or u followin ty either way **** 



> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 28 2007, 03:53 AM~9549087
> *X2
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 03:53 AM~9549089
> *well ya homies a bitch who can talk all he want cuz he a bitch who nos where he can find me so y if hes so hard can talk shiit on da computer y cant he in real life ?????BITCH!!!!!!!
> *


ur seriously a dumb fuck.. u started the shit talkin, u asked what we thought i said, u start talkin shit cryin and bitch.. grow up, get off my nuts, im not the welfare office. :uh:


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2007, 03:53 AM~9549090
> *FRIST  OFF  YOUR  ACTING  LIKE  A  BITCH  RIGHT  NOW  !
> You  bumped  an  old  ass  topic  asking  about  the  DUB  CITY  WHEELS    that  are  every  where  !
> 
> ...


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

AGAIN idc wtf u say bout my shiit or othr ppl cuz u wasnt hatin my shiit u was hatin his so ima talk shiit 2 hatr even if hes hatin on shiit i dont like cuz haters r bitchs 



> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 03:54 AM~9549093
> *ur seriously a dumb fuck.. u started the shit talkin, u asked what we thought i said, u start talkin shit cryin and bitch.. grow up, get off my nuts, im not the welfare office.  :uh:
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 03:54 AM~9549092
> *love u followin me around or u followin ty either way ****
> *


WTF IS THIS?

IIGHT HOMIE,

LISTEN

I AINT ABOUT NO E THUGGIN SHIT LIKE YOU
THINKIN U ALL HARD N SHIT,,
IF U WANT TO STEP TO TY SO BAD,, WHY DONT YOU GO SEE HIM AND STEP TO HIM THEN?
IMA ***** THAT DONT GIVE A FUCK!
SO BACK IT ON UP HOMIE!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 03:56 AM~9549098
> *AGAIN idc wtf u say bout my shiit or othr ppl cuz u wasnt hatin my shiit u was hatin his so ima talk shiit 2 hatr even if hes hatin on shiit i dont like cuz haters r bitchs
> *


grammar? :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 02:54 AM~9549093
> *ur seriously a dumb fuck.. u started the shit talkin, u asked what we thought i said, u start talkin shit cryin and bitch.. grow up, MAN HEARSE DRIVER IS GOING TO BE MAD TOMMROW ! *


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

im srry i didnt no we was back in highschool !!!!!!!!!!!!!lame !!!!!!!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 03:58 AM~9549102
> *grammar? :dunno:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 03:59 AM~9549106
> *im srry i didnt no we was back in highschool !!!!!!!!!!!!!lame !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thats the point in going to school. so you can learn to spell and talk, not blow it off than talk slang ur whole life so no one can understand what the hell u say :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2007, 03:59 AM~9549105
> *YOU  CAN'T  GET  NUTS  AT  THE  WALFARE  OFFICE ?
> MAN  HEARSE  DRIVER  IS  GOING  TO BE  MAD  TOMMROW  !
> *


oh, i wouldnt know :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Dec 28 2007, 01:59 AM~9549106
> *im srry i didnt no we was back in highschool !!!!!!!!!!!!!lame !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


...just drop it rickie!!! you already look like an anal piloting rectal viking


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 28 2007, 04:04 AM~9549114
> *...just drop it rickie!!! you already look like an anal piloting rectal viking
> *


:roflmao: you always throw shit out like larry the cable g uy would :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 03:02 AM~9549108
> *thats the point in going to school. so you can learn to spell and talk, not blow it off than talk slang ur whole life so no one can understand what the hell u say  :uh:
> *



Sudty sohw taht if you mses selpl a wolhe snetsce but hvae the fisrt and lsat lteetr in the rgiht sopt the mnid can siltl mkae the wrdos out !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2007, 03:59 AM~9549105
> *MAN  HEARSE  DRIVER  IS  GOING  TO BE  MAD  TOMMROW  ! </span>
> *



SPEAKING OF WHICH HES HERE....

13 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: 88mcls, fronksy, 87burb, SOLOW Models, bmfjeezy, BODINE, frishizle, <span style=\'color:RED\'>hearse driver, original_86


SUP HD


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2007, 04:06 AM~9549119
> *Sudty sohw  taht  if  you  mses selpl  a wolhe snetsce but  hvae the  fisrt and  lsat lteetr  in  the  rgiht  sopt  the  mnid can siltl mkae  the  wrdos  out !
> *


i cant read that all the way, that one, that i know ur talkin about i can tho


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Dude, ya'll need to pick one topic...your slowin my porn down...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2007, 04:06 AM~9549119
> *Sudty sohw  taht  if  you  mses selpl  a wolhe snetsce but  hvae the  fisrt and  lsat lteetr  in  the  rgiht  sopt  the  mnid can siltl mkae  the  wrdos  out !
> *


SAY WHAT?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 28 2007, 04:07 AM~9549124
> *Dude, ya'll need to pick one topic...your slowin my porn down...
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Dec 28 2007, 02:06 AM~9549119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


study shows that if you miss spell a whole sentece but have the first and last letter i the right spot, the mind can still make the words out.


I always am able to read them right away.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i couldnt get some words right away cuz mini is known for not spellin all the words correct, and that ture :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 28 2007, 04:09 AM~9549132
> *study shows that if you miss spell a whole sentece but have the first and last letter i the right spot, the mind can still make the words out.
> I always am able to read them right away.
> *


OOOO
i get it

lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 03:11 AM~9549136
> *i couldnt get some words right away cuz mini is known for not spellin all the words correct, and that ture :biggrin:
> *



i cant type to good in the dark ! If i turn on the the light Them ****** from 21st n Ritter think i got hand outs !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2007, 04:14 AM~9549145
> *i  cant  type  to  good  in the  dark !    If  i  turn  on the    the  light  Them  ****** from 21st n Ritter  think  i    got  hand  outs  !
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2007, 02:14 AM~9549145
> *i  cant  type  to  good  in the  dark !    If  i  turn  on the    the  light  Them  ****** from 21st n Ritter  think  i    got  hand  outs  !
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Dec 28 2007, 01:59 AM~9549105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLLA HOMIES...... :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

that is sweet ! you should post it up on TRaK! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya Bob, that is bad-ass!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here's a few of mine!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 28 2007, 09:49 AM~9549428
> *here's a few of mine!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice ...Keep up the good work Bro..


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

damn nice rides MT! that JUDGE is sick!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

another good thread gone to shit, because of a few idiots


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 28 2007, 05:05 PM~9552112
> *another good thread gone to shit, because of a few idiots
> *


 :uh: what was the point throwin that in there when it done got back on topic :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ford63_@Dec 28 2007, 03:48 AM~9549070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this old cuda :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 25 2005, 05:08 PM~3881951
> *:biggrin: here goes my dragster slot car i just finished on friday,its a 1/24 scale model on a custom built chasis with a simple group 12 motor.
> 
> not bad for a first dragster as i was told.
> ...


i see you are into slot cars i have a chassies im not useing pm me if your interested


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Those are some nice looking models....Ford63

Here are the 2 non lo-los im most proud of...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: i love em all. the superbird i dont care for the rims or the shaker though


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 28 2007, 01:21 PM~9552534
> *i see you are into slot cars i have a chassies im not useing pm me if your interested
> *



u better PM him homie.... u quoted him from 2005........


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

here ya go.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 29 2007, 09:14 PM~9560570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

nice


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Dec 29 2007, 10:39 PM~9561726
> *here ya go.
> 
> 
> ...


That sled looks bad ass..........paint came out 
fuc*in sweet on that one.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks homie glad ya like i love these old sleds had lotsa fun building it.


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

A little jeep I've been working on it will be in an off road diarama....1 day


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 29 2007, 10:45 PM~9561767
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I still like this one alot! where did you find those rims at?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

look like the rims i got off a range rover


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------

